# anyone in avon and somerset area with vasectomised hob



## mozzy1 (Jan 24, 2011)

we have two girls who have both come into season, we want to do the vasectomised hob thing rather than have babies, dont mind paying.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Get them jabbed if they are already in season then get them spayed or implanted once they out of season, you shouldn't share v. Hobs as they can pass on STD'S .


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would contact your nearest good ferret vet for the best advice this is a very serious issue as I'm sure your aware


----------

